# Focus RS - RE-edits



## mhamilton (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello Guys

Recently i have been watching loads of photoshop tutorials & reading up on different PP techniques. So i thought id give some things ive learnt a try out on a couple of my old Focus RS photos.

1)

Focus RS Re-Editby Mike-Hamilton Photography, on Flickr

2)

Home Time Re-Edit by Mike-Hamilton Photography, on Flickr

Please i would like to hear your comments & critique on these and what can be done to improve them and for which can help on PP for future images.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Brillaint Mike!

The second picture is ace! I would really like to know what settings were used to obtain a image like this!

The best part of it for me is the spots off the sun (not sure how to explain them any better!)


----------



## mhamilton (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you.

The second picture was an exposure of 1.3 seconds at f/10. using my car rig.

The lens flare was added in when i edited in photoshop the second time


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice. So you have a rig connected to the focus?!?!


----------



## mhamilton (Jul 22, 2013)

moono16v said:


> Nice. So you have a rig connected to the focus?!?!


Yep


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Haha mate that is awesome!! A lot of effort but worth every single bit!!


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

The first photo, is ace as it looks like the car is shopped on to the back ground as it stands out some much.
But i love the 2nd photo. The speed blur is just right. The sun going down is just in the right place too. Fantastic work. Car looks great too.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

*Cough*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=319567


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

2 great images!

Like rig shots - did you make it your self? Always fancied having my own but when I looked it to it the cost was a bit off putting considering how little i'd use it!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Just had a quick spy through your flickr stream - very impressive. Love the lightning shot!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

That second photo is just stunning :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Brazo said:


> *Cough*
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=319567


funny you mention that Mark, told Mike this afternoon to get some pics in that thread (or get the cars owner to join DW and enter them himself )


----------



## mhamilton (Jul 22, 2013)

Ill ask Nick


----------



## mhamilton (Jul 22, 2013)

EddieB said:


> 2 great images!
> 
> Like rig shots - did you make it your self? Always fancied having my own but when I looked it to it the cost was a bit off putting considering how little i'd use it!


thanks

The rig was originally part of a kit which included the suction sups and a short pole. but it was way to short. so i bought my own 4.5m pole made up of three ariel masts costing £8 each


----------



## Adam_P (Oct 15, 2013)

Awesome shots, definitely agree the 2nd one is so good! The PP work looks really good too. You have a lot of lovely landscape work on your Flickr too!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Damn that's nice! WOuld like to learn such photoshop skills too


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

They look great


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

both excellent pics!


----------

